# Ten tips for mental health



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2004)

Ten tips for mental health
May 07, 2004
by Nancy Daley

*1. Build confidence*
Identify your abilities and weaknesses together, accept them, build on them, and do the best with what you have.

*2. Eat well and keep fit*
A balanced diet, exercise, and rest can help you to reduce stress and enjoy life.

*3. Make time for family, friends*
These relationships need to be nurtured, If taken for granted, they will not be there to share life's joys and sorrows.

*4. Give, accept support*
Friends and family relationships thrive when they are put to the test.

*5. Create a meaningful budget*
Financial problems cause stress. Over-spending on our wants instead of our needs often is the culprit.

*6. Get involved/volunteer*
Being involved in community gives a sense of purpose and satisfaction that paid work cannot.

*7. Manage stress effectively*
We all have stressors in our lives, but learning how to deal with them when they threaten to overwhelm us will maintain our mental health.

*8. Find strength in numbers*
Sharing a problem with others who have had similar experiences may help you find a solution and will make you feel less isolated.

*9. Identify and deal with your moods*
We all need to find safe and constructive ways to express our feelings of anger, sadness, joy, and fear.

*10. Learn to be at peace with yourself*
Get to know who you are, what makes you really happy, and learn to balance what you can and cannot change about yourself.


----------



## Halo (Sep 1, 2006)

I was just reviewing some old posts and came across this one and wanted to say that the tips are great and something that I should remember.

Great post Dr. B.     Thanks


----------



## sister-ray (Sep 2, 2006)

I like number 10 being at peace with yourself is very important..


----------



## stargazer (Sep 2, 2006)

All of those sound really great!  I think I will benefit a lot from Number Four, as I have difficulty with that one, being as I spend a lot of time in my head.  I did notice in having breakfast with the guy who's letting me stay at his house yesterday morning that we bonded really well, and I recall feeling more "human" than usual--if that makes any sense.  I was able to offer support for some of his problems with depression and other issues, and I felt good about that.  I think also that he is looking to me for friendship, which feels good too.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 2, 2006)

Great tips! Thanks for posing!
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## Holly (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I think the Ten Tips For Mental Health is excellent.  I am going to print this one out.  It is good article to read, with tips that can be remember very easily.  Take care


----------



## Halo (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that number 9 is the hardest one for me....especially right now.


----------

